# Gutter Apron



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Many shingle manufacturers do not_ *require* _drip edges at the eaves - Certainteed's Shingle Applicators Manual for example requires shingles to overhang rakes and eaves to a certain extent if you use a drip edge, and a different extent if you do not, so it appears both are acceptable to the manufacturer.

You will get some disagreement between various AJHs over whether IRC 903.2.2 requires a drip edge at the rakes, eaves or both - based on what I've read on the various home inspection and roofing boards it appears that communities in cold climates are most likely to require eave and rake flashings.

Assuming that neither your shingle manufacturer nor local AHJ requires them, your installation may meet the all manufacturer's and local code requirements - but IMO such an installation does not meet the standard of "industry best practice".

By that standard, IMO whether there is to be a gutter or not there should have been a drip edge. And if water proof underlayment (ex: Ice and Water Shield) was installed, it should have gone *over* the drip edge.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

To answer your question, it should have been noticed by the roofing company and put on by the roofing company.

Just last week I did a job where there was no gutter apron put on. The HO saw no water damage on the inside but the bottom foot or two of all the plywood is rotten and needed replacement.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> To answer your question, it should have been noticed by the roofing company and put on by the roofing company.
> 
> Just last week I did a job where there was no gutter apron put on. The HO saw no water damage on the inside but the bottom foot or two of all the plywood is rotten and needed replacement.


I partially agree with BamBamm,
the roofers sales rep should have noticed and included the installation of it in the estimate and if he/she didn't than the roofers should have stopped and informed you of the situation and given you the option of the added on cost.

Many areas 'such as mine' do not require gutter apron or drip edge to be installed at the eaves or rakes and the roof sheathing and fascia boards hold up just fine with out leaking, except in cases in which the shingles or underlayment isn't installed properly.

So I would check your area codes to see if it's a requirement in your area or not.
You can do so at your cities administration building.


----------

